# Yanmar Tractors????



## BDAWG (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this brand of tractor. Spalding tractor has a special going on and I was wondering if this is a good tractor.


----------



## Slayer (Nov 9, 2007)

I love mine!!!!  I got the 2210.....

check out this link for a lot of great info on compact tractors...

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/index.php


----------



## HGM (Nov 9, 2007)

Slayer said:


> I love mine!!!!  I got the 2210.....
> 
> check out this link for a lot of great info on compact tractors...
> 
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/index.php



Ditto.... I have a YM2000 though... Do alot of reading in the Yanmar board on the link above. There is alot of good info there and several things you need to know before buying a Yanmar, but if you follow their directions, you'll get a great little tractor that will last you nearly forever. All at a price of about 1/2 a used common brand..


----------



## CAL (Nov 9, 2007)

They are very good tractors in my opinion.I have two now.One is for sale,$4500.00.It is 25 hp.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bought a John Deere compact tractor back a few years and got to look at the Yanmar engine every time I raised the hood.

Sold that one and now own a straight Yanmar.


----------



## MOTS (Nov 9, 2007)

Like Ruger#3 said. If John Deere will put their heavyweight name on them, they have to be good.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Doyle (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's the BIG problem.   The "dealers" will tell you that these are "factory reconditioned".  That is a big lie.   These are grey market tractors that started out life on small farms in Japan.  They were never built for export to the US.   Along the way, people started buying them up cheap there and bringing them in.   Buyers in the US got good, used tractors for a decent price.  

Then, unscrupulous people started buying junkers and sending them to Vietnam first.  The Vietnamese put together tractors from parts (sometimes mixing parts from different models), give them a nice coat of paint and a zero'd hour meter.   Theyh are sold as "factory reconditioned" and some of the dealers will bald-faced lie to you and tell you Yanmar is supporting this.  Nothing could be farther from the truth.

Yanmar specifically disavows any sale of these tractors.  They refuse to offfer any type of official parts support or mechanical advise/service.   If you buy one, you are on your own for getting replacement parts - although many parts can be cross reference to parts from models that were made for the US market.

I'm not saying they are bad or that you shouldn't buy one.  I'm saying that this is something that you really need to educate yourself about completely and know what it is you are buying.  Yanmars themselves are well made little machines.

One more thing.  There are two Yanmar models that you really need to stay away from (known issues and no replacment parts at all).  Unfortunately, I can't remember which models, but I believe both were 2 cylinder models.   I did some long research on this subject when I was looking for a tractor.


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got a Yanmar 2500, it has been a great machine that I've got a lot of use out of.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 11, 2007)

Doyle said:


> Here's the BIG problem.   The "dealers" will tell you that these are "factory reconditioned".  That is a big lie.   These are grey market tractors that started out life on small farms in Japan.  They were never built for export to the US.   Along the way, people started buying them up cheap there and bringing them in.   Buyers in the US got good, used tractors for a decent price.
> 
> Then, unscrupulous people started buying junkers and sending them to Vietnam first.  The Vietnamese put together tractors from parts (sometimes mixing parts from different models), give them a nice coat of paint and a zero'd hour meter.   Theyh are sold as "factory reconditioned" and some of the dealers will bald-faced lie to you and tell you Yanmar is supporting this.  Nothing could be farther from the truth.
> 
> ...



doyle is right i used to be a YANMAR dealer and then an  importer of these fine tractors YANMAR is an excellent tractor but when and if you need parts you will most likely have to buy a used part as yanmar no longer will sell a new part for the japanesse version. there are 2 companies around atlanta that sell "facory recondined" stay away from them they will bore the cylenders and put stock pistons with oversized rings in them. the main thing to remember is that most of these tractors are close to 30yrs old. i still have friend who import and sell them if anyone needs help plz feel free to pm me and i will see what i can do.

john


----------



## Smokey (Nov 12, 2007)

I've got one of the "Imports" mentioned above.  I've never had an ounce of trouble with it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 12, 2007)

don't get me wrong im not knocking the yanmars by any means im just stating that most of them are older and parts are hard to come by. the ones that have a YM in front of the number ie. ym1500 or ym2500 were last made in 1979. the 1600 and 1900 are older and parts are very rare for those 2. guy's i imported them sold them and worked on them. they are great tractors and should last you a life time. i quit selling when i could no longer get parts from yanmar usa


----------



## HGM (Nov 12, 2007)

They're all imports. You just have to keep your eye's open and find a good quality tractor from a good dealer or seller. I have heard of many Vietnam refurbs that will make you cringe. There can be allot of money in selling these tractors because they are such high quality for the price. You cannot buy a "new" Yanmar, nor can you buy a "factory reconditioned" Yanmar. They are almost all 30yrs old. Once you look at them in comparison to an 8n style tractor and realize that it could have been cleaned up, you'll be fine with one. If someone tells you its 5yrs old, run away, they are lying to you.. Just make sure that everything works, check the fluids and run it before taking it. They are great tractors.. The smaller ones have a unique cooling system and you have to run a 30-70 antifreeze mix to keep it from overheating, so keep that in mind too. My YM2000 is the smallest model with a water pump, I prefer it that way.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 12, 2007)

Would you get the 2wd or do you need the extra pull of 4wd


----------



## HGM (Nov 12, 2007)

I like my 2wd, but I have heard from many that you need 4x4 if you want a front end loader. I use my rear brakes all the time to steer the thing though. They are light up front and require some weights up there, so as for pulling power of the added front wheels, in most cases I dont think you would need it. My buddy has a 4x4 JD and its nice in some areas, but not necissary. The front axle appears to be one of the major repair costs on these tractors and consequently, one of the first things that people will try to mask. I have heard many stories of damaged front ends on "new, factory reconditioned" Yanmars.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 12, 2007)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Would you get the 2wd or do you need the extra pull of 4wd



Depends on what you want to do with it.  If you are just bushhogging or finish mowing, the 2wd will do just fine.   If you are pulling a plow or using a loader (which tends to pull the rear wheels up and makes you loose traction), then the 4wd will really help.   I've got a 27hp John Deere (with the Yanmar engine).   When I'm pulling a disc, I'll loose traction before I run out of horsepower.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 12, 2007)

I will be doing all of the above.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Nov 12, 2007)

When John Deere went big in the compact market, starting with the 50 series (650, 750, 850, etc.) these tractors were made entirely by Yanmar.  Somewhere along the way it changed to just the engine.  The irony is that a 750 John Deere can still set you back 8K used-yet the identical Yanmar will set you back 2 to 2.5K.  Funny how much money a little green and yellow paint cost.

Yanmar is a great tractor.  Make sure to follow the advice previously noted.


----------



## Hardwood man (Nov 12, 2007)

I've had a Yanmar YM2000 for nearly 4 years now and (knock on wood) haven't had any trouble out of it. I would buy another but bigger if this one ever goes south.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 12, 2007)

I also have owned A JD 970 for 5-6 yrs w/a yanmar engine.It has been the best starting and running tractor I've ever owned. Don't know about the whole yanmar tractor but they make a great little diesel engine


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

I would guess that a lot of JD parts would fit some of the Yanmar tractors. Should also be able to find parts if needed on ebay.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 12, 2007)

IF you buy a Yanmar get one with a hydrostatic transmision usually the FX series. I've had a FX22D for 3 years now and havent had any problems with it. Hour meter said 750 on it when I bought it and it works. Put over 100 hours on it since I got it. Mine has a spin-on hydraulic filter which is a plus. Look for that when you buy one. It has a 9 speed tranny and shifts without using the clutch. This comes in handy if you have a front end loader. Also the imports are rated for HP at the pto so keep that in mind. Also has a 4 speed pto but most of them are 3 or 4 speeds. Just remember that when running implements. I would suggest you buy a 4wd because it will help you out if you do a lot of work in the woods and when its wet. The only drawback with it is its hard to turn in tight spots. If you dont use it like that get a 2wd. Mine also has locking differential also but i think they all come with that. I would stay away from the older yanmar 2 cyl engines if possible and get one of the 3 cyl engines cause they are newer. I found out that my model tractor was made in the mid to late 80's so its not to old. If you do get a Yanmar with a hydro tranny make sure you put the right hyd oil in it JD-303 or equivilent. This is because your tranny and hydraulics run off the same unit. Hope this helps out.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 12, 2007)

have one, love it, 24 hp and has done everything that i wanted with it. Have a local guy I bought it from and he has sold them for years and also does work on them and stocks some basic parts and knows where to get what you need, i have been very satisfied with mine, plots never looked better


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Nov 22, 2007)

what about this place in Richland?

http://www.castractor.com/custominvsearch.html?thispage=allinventory

do you guys think these are okay?  they mention that the tractors are used and "completely reconditioned"?


----------



## firebreather (Nov 22, 2007)

I used to work for an japanese company NMC an was interested in one .so i asked the president a japanese  . he took me to a japanese webb site off of japanyahoo and said they were an johndeer lower line and showed me the larger ones that were used in japan .he said soil was different there but to show concern because he thought my application would be to much for the use i had planned. but that they were good tractors


----------



## Slayer (Nov 22, 2007)

I got mine at 

http://www.castractor.com/index.html

and this is the one I bought

http://www.castractor.com/moredetails.html?20700025205&sitecode=castractor&icc_ind=EQUIP


----------



## HGM (Nov 22, 2007)

Bulldawg76 said:


> what about this place in Richland?
> 
> http://www.castractor.com/custominvsearch.html?thispage=allinventory
> 
> do you guys think these are okay?  they mention that the tractors are used and "completely reconditioned"?




I've learned to not like the "completely reconditioned" phrase. I dont trust anyone who uses it on this type of product. It cant be true. Now it could be a marketing thing and they may be fine tractors. But, to make that claim, in my opinion, the engine would have been overhauled, transmission resealed, radiator and hoses replaced, etc.. Get my point? The best thing you could do would be to go over it with a fine tooth comb and look for references from folks that have bought there. Thats the game we play when we buy Grey Market. If you do your homework, you'll get a great machine.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 24, 2007)

Bulldawg76 said:


> what about this place in Richland?
> 
> http://www.castractor.com/custominvsearch.html?thispage=allinventory
> 
> do you guys think these are okay?  they mention that the tractors are used and "completely reconditioned"?



See my comments above about "reconditioned".   It is done in Vietnam and they use parts from many different models to make one working tractor.   A slick paint job and a new hour meter does not make a reconditioned tractor.


----------



## gbear36 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yanmar is a great tractor.. I have an exceptional rare find in a 45horse yanmar 4wd with a loader on it. I have done some research and it looks like they have only brought a couple of these in to the US.. This thing is twice to three times the size of the normal yanmar tractor you see. I am also selling it if anyone is interested. I will part with it for 10K..Also, parts are really easy to get for theses tractors, so easy look at the motor of your smaller John Deere Tractors, made by yanmar.. most parts are interchangable too.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the problem with all these "tool sale" tractors...... Finding parts! Becuse if you do much work with it....... somethings going to break. I found a 4WD Kubota at a good deal and bought it. Besides my bow it's the money I've spent toward hunting. I don't know if any of you have ever had anything broke down and need a small part and no one can fond it, but it's sucks! Kinda like this cell phone of mine! I got it in Febuary, now the battery is shot, so I have to keep it plugged into the charger. I went to AT&T, they told me it is a discontinued model, and LG no longer makes it!!! HAHA


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 30, 2007)

> I went to AT&T, they told me it is a discontinued model,



Not to hijack the thread too much, and realizing you probably don't have one in Patterson, if you can find a Batteries Plus store, they probably can help you out.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 30, 2007)

We had a 4wd Yanmar on our farm and I would rather run it than our big Kabota.  I loved it.  Never had any problems.


----------

